# 77052 and 77063 unbundling?



## dani727 (Jan 9, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find something in writing from Medicare or AMA that specifically states 77052 and 77063 cannot be billed together?  My coding software lists them as bundled but I can't find any other info regarding this.  

Thanks,
Danielle Kaszner, CPC


----------

